# 28Krs For Sale On Craigs List



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

there is a 28KRS on the Little Rock,Ar Craigs List for $7,900 claims to be a 2007 but i think it is a 2006, but that is still a good price.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

danny285 said:


> there is a 28KRS on the Little Rock,Ar Craigs List for $7,900 claims to be a 2007 but i think it is a 2006, but that is still a good price.


Sorry its not there.
Gary


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> there is a 28KRS on the Little Rock,Ar Craigs List for $7,900 claims to be a 2007 but i think it is a 2006, but that is still a good price.


Sorry its not there.
Gary
[/quote]

I think that one might be a scam - it was listed on the Eugene Oregon craigslist too


----------

